# Air cannons!



## Xander_gusev (Jan 5, 2015)

I just got back from a local haunted house, and I don't think I have ever been more scared in a haunted house than this moment. I was in the back of the group and a very loud and powerful air blast hits me in the back of the legs. I jumped and screamed louder than I have yet. This made me think how powerful air is as a scare tool. When used properly I think it can be more effective than most actors! Just made me think a little. :voorhees:


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah, air cannons are a cheap but VERY effective gag. Enough so that I'm finally breaking down and putting one in my haunt this year.


----------



## Xander_gusev (Jan 5, 2015)

wandererrob said:


> Yeah, air cannons are a cheap but VERY effective gag. Enough so that I'm finally breaking down and putting one in my haunt this year.


I'm sure you will get more than a few exclamations of a certain word!


----------

